# Embassy of canada, dubai or abu dhabi?



## szr (May 31, 2012)

Hello!

I was looking up directions to the embassy of canada in Abu Dhabi on their website. However, there is a notice on the homepage stating that the office has been moved to a new location at Emirates towers, Dubai. 

I contacted the Emirates towers office for more information and got automated directions to another office on bank street in Bur Dubai. 

Does anyone know which center (Abu dhabi mall, Emirates Towers, Bur Dubai) *currently* processes visas? Thank you for your help!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

For visa processing you need to go to the Embassy and the Embassy is in AD. In Dubai, we only have the consulate and this is for processing requests for Canadian citizens eg: passport renewals etc.

Yes! Quite frustrating that they haven't updated their voice recording. They have moved to the Emirates tower location and the old bank street location is no more.

GL.


----------

